# iDrive 7 and Alexa



## Mariojesman (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi 
I’m new here. I appreciate any help. I have x5 e45 2021 and I’m wondering if anyone ever got Alexa to work with any iDrive 7 cars. I don’t mean Alexa at home “Alexa ask BMW to open the door....” or other skills. I mean in the car when I press microphone button on steering wheel and ask Alexa instead of Siri or BMW assistant. I was told at the dealer that i need in car apps icon for Alexa to show up. And that it was not ready yet. To check from time to time and update apps and that at the beginning of 2021 it should show up. Well it is not there. The YouTube video shows the setup totally differently and it is not there one the phone as an option to setup like the directions show. Btw I have iPhone 12. Anyone working yet? BMW promised ito more than 2 years ago
Thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

iOS 14.4 is the current iPhone OS. Best wishes.


----------



## Mariojesman (Feb 3, 2021)

I have version 14.3 and no option to upgrade to 14.4. But are you telling me that it is working with the car?


----------



## Mariojesman (Feb 3, 2021)

So basically no one has Alexa working and basic fords and chevy cars (even family vens) have it.


----------

